# dover crossings



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Dover crossings have been trying to book a month away in jan 2015. Have tried all the ferry co but none of them can give me a price .So tried a comparison site with the same results.Its probably something i am doing wrong or they know something that i dont. Has anyone managed to book a crossing in jan 2015


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I've just tried DFDS http://www.norfolkline.com/ferry/ or http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/

I put in outward 4 Jan 2015 and return 24 Jan 2015 for a large motorhome and then went to the page showing times and prices without problem.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

all work for me!


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Why do you need to book this far ahead?

I tend to book a few days before we go and the prices seem to be much the same as they were months before. It seems that if you leave it until the last 48hrs the prices are higher. 
Just booked P&O for 4th September at £50 each way for a sensible time (we also pay extra for the Club Lounge to get away from the chattering rabble  ) and the only reason I booked this early is that we are away in the UK for the next couple of weeks and away from wi-fi.

Richard.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

reason i book early is so i know how much to budget for, in the past i have had better deals booking early .thanks for your help it must be my old fingers [brain] thats doing it wrong


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Just tried the link for dfds with your dates and it works but try to go 30 dec until 30 jan it wont strange!
!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

It worked for me.
https://ferry.dfdsseaways.co.uk/Fares

Did you click the little box at the side of the calender page to move December on to January?
It was a bit slow for me. Did you leave it long enough to change?


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Nope wont work for me 30 dec until 30 jan perhaps they dont want me


----------

